# Dose anyone here keep DWA primates



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

just out of curiosity dose anyone here keep dwa primates


----------



## Mr Mustachio (Oct 22, 2014)

Primates don't belong in captivity.

Anyone who thinks it's cute to dress up a wee monkey in human clothes etc needs culling on the spot.


----------



## Herptileeditor (Sep 9, 2012)

*Captive Primates*

Following the ridiculous reply from 'Mr. Mustachio' I would like to level the field.

I keep DWA primates and have done for some 20 years. 

I TOTALLY agree that primates should NOT be kept nor regarded as PETS!!

If you intend to keep such animals (which is not to be undertaken lightly) and fortunately, the vet inspection for primates is pretty rigorous, then a lot of research needs to be done beforehand! 
I should mention here that I was (to the best of my knowledge) the only LEGAL private keeper of Golden Lion Tamarins in the UK some 10-12 years ago!! And additionally was requested to partake in a Tamarin conservation and captive breeding program being organised by Dublin Zoo.

Primates MUST be given enough room and NOT be kept as solitary animals they are as are humans, social animals. Access to an indoor dry enclosure with sufficient heat for the species must be available with a suitably equipped outdoor escape-proof run.

Hope this is a little more balanced?

Should you need any further help/information the email me via the IHS website.

Alan


----------



## Mr Mustachio (Oct 22, 2014)

A fair reply. I'm not here to troll, so quite open to debate on the subject.

IF conservation is your one and only goal then I applaud you. If you're in it for the money (as most folk are these days)...well I shall depart.

People who keep wee monkeys as pets on leads really do need to die.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Herptileeditor said:


> Following the ridiculous reply from 'Mr. Mustachio' I would like to level the field.
> 
> I keep DWA primates and have done for some 20 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

Just out of interest, what primates are you keeping if you don't mind me asking?

Si


----------



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

People who keep wee monkeys as pets on leads really do need to die.[/QUOTE said:


> That's a bit harsh, they could just be ignorant, and I know this is going to get me flamed, but I value human life over animal life, and that includes non-human primates.


----------



## Kiyo (Jan 2, 2014)

Mr Mustachio said:


> Anyone who thinks it's cute to dress up a wee monkey in human clothes etc needs culling on the spot.


I guess there goes 'little miss america' :lol2:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

I know this thread was a while ago but I'm only seeing it now! I keep a pair of tufted capuchins which are DWA, have 6 years experience keeping marmosets but only recently added capuchins to my collection!


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

hi buddy i dont actually keep any dwa species of any sort just curious on what people are keeping and there setups


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dose?


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

herpcraze15 said:


> That's a bit harsh, they could just be ignorant, and I know this is going to get me flamed, but I value human life over animal life, and that includes non-human primates.


Wonder how you would feel if a higher alien life form came and collonized earth and put us on leads? I mean that would be ok right? higher life form and all!!! Not trying to be aggressive with you but just don't think that argument holds any water at all


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Mr Mustachio said:


> Primates don't belong in captivity.
> 
> Anyone who thinks it's cute to dress up a wee monkey in human clothes etc needs culling on the spot.


technically no animal belong in captivity and yet we all still do it including you by the looks of things


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm going to throw a massive spanner into the machine with this one.....

How many people keep primates 'because they are cool'? 

This is aimed at serious keepers who have a love for their kept species, give them everything they need and more, but their primary motive is they're cool.

This is NOT looking at people who think its cool to think their animals should star in PG tips adverts (they need a slap!)


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

I keep both marmosets and capuchins which are DWAL! I don't keep because I think they are cool as such, I keep as I have a general interest in them, I enjoy watching them interact and how they behave and spending time in the enclosure with them. For me it's now a very serious hobby and an expensive one at that but worth every penny!


----------



## ChrisEmptage (Jun 2, 2014)

Mr Mustachio said:


> A fair reply. I'm not here to troll, so quite open to debate on the subject.
> 
> IF conservation is your one and only goal then I applaud you. If you're in it for the money (as most folk are these days)...well I shall depart.
> 
> People who keep wee monkeys as pets on leads really do need to die.


I agree as cute as they are they SHOULD NOT be kept as pets


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Dont agree in all cases while i was in mexico i met a really old man that had unfortunatley lost his wife and had no family and had rescued a spider monkey which mother had been killed in an RTA. Now he had the time to dedicate his life to this monkey like a mother would a child and in this scenario i feel its totally acceptable and the monkey clearly loved his surrogate father dearly as he was constantly grooming the old man like one monkey too another..... i did get the privilage of it jumping onto me out of the group of people i was with and there amazingly intelligent animals although im not sure the digging its finger in my earhole was necissary lol

What im saying is u cant put intelligent animals into one category and say they shouldnt be kept as sometimes mother nature and fate puts the 2 together theres an example of this with the guy in south america with the crocodile he took care of and swam with regularly :gasp:


----------

